# List your top 5 sexiest BHM/FFA members of this forum



## Louis KC (Nov 13, 2008)

OK Kids. List the top 5 members on this forum that you would love to get naughty with based on their pics and posts. My list is so easy!

1. TiffyBabii :smitten:
2. Love.Metal :wubu:
3. Hole :batting:
4. MaryElizabethAntoinette :blush:
5. kinkykitten :eat2:


----------



## Smite (Nov 13, 2008)

I can smell the problems this might cause a mile away.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 13, 2008)

Colour me surprised.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 13, 2008)

If numPosts < 100 then Set (IGNORE).

If only it were that easy


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh dear. 

The avalanche of flames that will fall upon this thread...

You, sir, better go buy a helmet.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 14, 2008)

ahahahahaha
best.
way. 
to.
offend. 
people.....



ever.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't really see where flaming new members is a good idea. 

I doubt this was done with any bad intentions, I mean the guy just thinks some of the FFAs are hot, and the ladies he named are beautiful and there is nothing wrong with saying so.

I'd love it if we could keep our board's reputation as a relatively drama-free zone and maybe just explain why this thread might not take off. Personally, I don't post pictures of myself so I would not expect to be named in any of these lists, so there are no hurt feelings on my end. Even if I DID choose to post pics of myself, it would be with the full understanding that not every guy here is going to like them.

OTOH, most of Dims tries to avoid these kinds of threads. They often get started on the paysite forum and even they tend to upset many posters simply because they have the potential to cause hurt feelings or insecurity if some people don't get mentioned. If anyone feels marginalized in real life, they tend to see Dims as something of a safe haven from that, and there is always the chance that a "Hot or Not" style thread might be hurtful.

Everyone is new at some point, and while obviously as a new person you need to develop a reputation, I think it's better if we don't leap on the "you don't have enough posts to matter" bandwagon.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Colour me surprised.



Hehe, me too.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 14, 2008)

If there isn't a problem with a:
Non-anonymous crush thread
Hot Boy thread
Hot Girl thread
Sexiest pix nekkid
Hairy chest thread
Non-hairy chest thread
Booty shorts, G-string, Thong thread
Cleavage thread
Butt thread...

then what is the problem with this thread?

Its not offensive to say you have a crush on a member, but it is offensive to say you find X and Y member sexy? And its okay to post an "I'd tap that!" picture of your fave celebrity or say who is "doable" and that isn't offensive, but this is? Or, you can post pictures of your wonderful thong covered buttocks and hand-bra bosoms and people from around the world can see it and people on this board can comment on them as long as they don't say it is sexy or "tap" worthy on this thread? That doesn't make sense.

Or is it that you are worried that I might be omitted (and wrongly so) from the list and you were worried about the injustice of the world?


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't really see where flaming new members is a good idea.
> 
> I doubt this was done with any bad intentions, I mean the guy just thinks some of the FFAs are hot, and the ladies he named are beautiful and there is nothing wrong with saying so.
> 
> ...



Thank you LoveBHMS. Thats exactly why I posted it. I did'nt know everyone on the freakin board was going to be hyper-sensitive asses because they were'nt on the list. Jesus. My intent was'nt to single people out. It was to have a little flirty fun. People need to grow a thicker skin and stop being babies. I wont apoligize for being honest and telling people that I think they are attractive. Like my post is the only one on this board that has sexual content! As to all of the veteran members of this board that wanna post sarcastic comments and "flame" my posts, Go Screw! I dont hide behind my keyboard and I hate when people try to censor me. If you dont like my posts, then move on to another.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Everyone is new at some point, and while obviously as a new person you need to develop a reputation, I think it's better if we don't leap on the "you don't have enough posts to matter" bandwagon.



absolutely


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 14, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> absolutely



Thank You vardon! People need to stop being a bunch of over sensitive babies.




LoveBHMS said:


> I don't really see where flaming new members is a good idea.
> 
> I doubt this was done with any bad intentions, I mean the guy just thinks some of the FFAs are hot, and the ladies he named are beautiful and there is nothing wrong with saying so.
> 
> ...







Thank you LoveBHMS. Thats exactly why I posted it. I did'nt know everyone on the freakin board was going to be hyper-sensitive asses because they were'nt on the list. Jesus. My intent was'nt to single people out. It was to have a little flirty fun. People need to grow a thicker skin and stop being babies. I wont apoligize for being honest and telling people that I think they are attractive. Like my post is the only one on this board that has sexual content! As to all of the veteran members of this board that wanna post sarcastic comments and "flame" my posts, Go Screw! I dont hide behind my keyboard and I hate when people try to censor me. If you dont like my posts, then move on to another.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 14, 2008)

The train's a-comin, but the signals aren't flashing and the gates won't come down...

Don't want to watch, can't look away.

-Rusty


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Everyone is new at some point, and while obviously as a new person you need to develop a reputation, I think it's better if we don't leap on the "you don't have enough posts to matter" bandwagon.


All I notice is that:

1) It's a common enough pattern relating maturity/lasciviousness to the number of posts or amount of time one has been a member.

2) Believe it or not on the Intarwebs first impressions do matter.

3) Nerdy douchebags do get laid from time to time. Our esoteric douchiness attracts the ladies like Hawaiians to a pig roast. If I could concentrate the Douchebagatron** particles and market it as an energy source, I'd be on easy street.

**: Copyright 2008. Snackbar Industries, Ltd.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 14, 2008)

Whoa this got drama filled pretty quickly. 

But to be completely honest, I hate popularity threads like this. Sure it's about "looks" but if it actually took off, people would start just listing their friends or purposely not listing other people just to be jerks. I dunno, there was a thread like this on ff that I couldn't stand. Despite the fact that I'm listed in this thread and that ff thread, it's still kinda a lame popularity contest that I don't wanna participate in. 

Although I can't stand voting threads like this, it doesn't mean people have to be so rude. If the thread pisses you off, don't bother commenting. (I know I'm totally hypocritical in posting, considering as the thread annoys me as well). But it's not really annoyance... just indifference. I mean the original poster's intentions were good ones, I'm sure; and it's kinda lame that people just started bitching at him over it. 

And it's especially lame that you'd judge people based on their number of posts or reps. I'm always on this site, and yet I barely have any reps... since most people rep others for insignificant reasons. Like friends will rep each other for increased reputation assuming that they will be repped back. 

Haha, I just read that paragraph, and using "rep" as a real word multiple times just sounds so silly. xP


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 14, 2008)

Whoo i'm on the list :blush: thanks lol

I'm not offended


----------



## Melian (Nov 14, 2008)

The reason these threads are retarded: they instantly turn into THIS. 

Everytime.

Since the day Jesus created the internet


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 14, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> All I notice is that:
> 
> 1) It's a common enough pattern relating maturity/lasciviousness to the number of posts or amount of time one has been a member.
> 
> ...



I get that first impressons matter, but much like Mary said, it's not very nice of us to say "if you have less than a certain number of posts I'd rather just ignore you". This same poster actually answered another thread I started with (what I thought was) some valuable insight; he made a contribution that I would not have had if he'd just said "Oh well, nobody likes newbies here" and just left.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I get that first impressons matter, but much like Mary said, it's not very nice of us to say "if you have less than a certain number of posts I'd rather just ignore you". This same poster actually answered another thread I started with (what I thought was) some valuable insight; he made a contribution that I would not have had if he'd just said "Oh well, nobody likes newbies here" and just left.


Point taken. My main issue is that this is the 3rd or 4th post in a matter of days where there was some newbie posting on their first 10 posts about either a) a wacked out fantasy that was totally off-center of the thread topic and b) opening threads that were not even preceded by a search to see if the SAME THING hadn't been addressed before. As another poster said, all the favorite peoples/mutual asskissing threads end up like this, so perhaps it's my bad for going into the thread in the first place.

Don't get me wrong, there are people with thousands of posts and years of membership on Dims making the same fannish posts day after day on threads all over here with nary a variance in tone or creativity. Some people throw up the same thread topics that have already been discussed _ad nauseam_ or are basically carefully-crafted flames to stir up discussion. I just see, pound for pound, more inanity and off-beat posts from people who just got here a month ago. On a forum my friend runs, we do regular "BONK" posts when someone adds a link or topic that has already been added before, reminding the poster to use the search feature cuz it's there for a reason.

In the heady days of Usenet, such users would be trounced as AOLers and ignored/flamed. Groups such as alt.test and alt.binaries.test were created almost as testbeds for people who had no business posting huge files or inane comments. It's the reason kill files were invented. Many newsgroups became moderated not only for spam filtration but also to keep the threads on topic.

God that last bit was just FULL of "get the Hell off my lawn" fun.


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 14, 2008)

Melian said:


> The reason these threads are retarded: they instantly turn into THIS.
> 
> Everytime.
> 
> Since the day Jesus created the internet



For God so loved the world that he gave his son Jesus Christ to create the Internet; so man could go forth and flame others from his own home. Ye, the days of torches and actual phyiscal burns have ended. Amen." Rabbit 8:16


----------



## bellyboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> Thank You vardon! People need to stop being a bunch of over sensitive babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree....stop being babies!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 14, 2008)

Just to be clear:

I'm not for or against it. Complete indifference here. All of the girls you mentioned are really, really, really hot. I was just simply stating that, from my experience as a noob here, people do not take kindly to this at all. Trust me, dude. It's not a line worth crossing. People's feelings get hurt. I'm not saying you should walk on eggshells, but don't you see this as a little bit juvenile? A little bit superficial? Shallow? Unnecessary? More hurt feelings can come from this than good-natured self-esteem boosts for the members mentioned. That's all I'm saying. I don't judge people by post counts.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2008)

bellyboy said:


> I totally agree....stop being babies!


 

Who's being a baby? For the most part i've only seen some somewhat clever comments on a topic that's a bit touchy.

By the way, where's your list?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll play.

Top 5 BHM in my opinion.


1. Whitehotrazor (hands down the #1 hottest BHM and can rock a Fireman's uniform like no other)

2. Robitusinz (gorgeous and so smart)

3. T_devil (loves BBW and is adorable)

4. Yorrick Brown (the eyes say it all)

5. edu_c8r (damn! the whole package)

(honorable mention to James Gandolfini :wubu


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 14, 2008)

Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.


Jude
Daddyoh
Windom Earle
Smite
Cannonista
NinjaGlutton
Likeitmatters
imfree
ChrisVersion2
Starscream
johnnytattoos
Wagimawr
Bothgunsblazing
Ekim
edx
More when I feel good and ready, pal

And girls too!

GreenEyedFairy
MaryElizabethantionette
Surleysomething
Rabbitslove
Love.Metal
Melian
HDANGEL
DrPMarshall
Bexilicious
cammy
LoveBHMS
More later...


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I'll play.
> 
> Top 5 BHM in my opinion.
> 
> ...




See. I did'nt make this list. Am I offended? No. I say lucky devils! It's all in fun folks.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.
> 
> 
> Jude
> ...



Woohoo, I was mentioned


----------



## Melian (Nov 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.
> 
> 
> Jude
> ...



Harlot!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess I'll participate since the thread seems to be getting more lighthearted.

1. Melian
2. MaryElizabethAntoinette
3. Kinkykitten
4. Love.metal
5. TiffyBabii

EDIT: I'm a victim of peer pressure... plus the fact that every girl on this board is scrumptious.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> See. I did'nt make this list. Am I offended? No. I say lucky devils! It's all in fun folks.


 
You have a pretty hot brain, but where are you pictures? I can always add on.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.
> And girls too!
> 
> GreenEyedFairy
> ...


 
Hey! Wow, thanks! I didn't expect that. 
And I never even thought to add women. Nice touch!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 15, 2008)

1. Smite
2. Smite
3. Smite
4. Smite
5. Smite


----------



## Weeze (Nov 15, 2008)

hmmm....
he doesn't ever effing post, but 
1. Preston. haha. i hope he doesn't see that.
2. Morbidddddddd
3. Da Rev
4. TheMildlyStrangeone
5. Everyone else.

and, gosh darnit, if mary's Bi, i'll be a happy girl xD

Jk, sorta. haha.


----------



## Hole (Nov 15, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> OK Kids. List the top 5 members on this forum that you would love to get naughty with based on their pics and posts. My list is so easy!
> 
> 1. TiffyBabii :smitten:
> 2. Love.Metal :wubu:
> ...



Well, I'm not complaining! LOL!
Thank you. :blush:


----------



## Crystal (Nov 15, 2008)

I HAVE to participate in this. 

Guys...in no particular order:
Freestyle Fez
Wagimawr
WhiteHotRazor
Divals
BothGunsBlazing

Girls...in no particular order:
GreenEyedFairy
Bexylicious
Susannah 
thatgirl08
ColdComfort

...but you're all so handsome AND gorgeous!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I HAVE to participate in this.
> 
> Guys...in no particular order:
> Freestyle Fez
> ...




Thank you very much for the nod Crystal. Very kind of you. However I am neither a BHM or an FFA.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I HAVE to participate in this.
> 
> Guys...in no particular order:
> Freestyle Fez
> ...



Okay. Me being the official in-house rule breaker I'm sure it comes off as hypocritical to point this out but I thought we were supposed to be limiting this to only FFAs and BHMs. I personally don't care, just want to establish if the boundaries are being enlarged because in that case I would certainly add more people in my next post. Anyhone?

Two people I am thinking of off the top of my head but can't quite remember their screename spellings:

Bois:
Orinoco?

Girls:
Scarcity?


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 15, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I guess I'll participate since the thread seems to be getting more lighthearted.
> 
> 1. Melian
> 2. MaryElizabethAntoinette
> ...



Yayyy Thank yooou :blush: I made two lists wow lol :] You're definately on mine


----------



## Crystal (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess I sort of assumed that everyone was allowed to be on the list because there had been a few non-BHM/FFA's mentioned before my post. Sorry guys.


----------



## topher38 (Nov 15, 2008)

1. put your name here
2. everyone else
Hmmmm only have a top 2


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 15, 2008)

topher38 said:


> 1. *ChrisVersion2*
> 2. everyone else





I never knew!


----------



## topher38 (Nov 15, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I never knew!



shhhhhhhhh don't tell


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I guess I sort of assumed that everyone was allowed to be on the list because there had been a few non-BHM/FFA's mentioned before my post. Sorry guys.



Might have been me that muddied the waters. All of the people on my list are either BHMs or FFAs though for one or two of them that fact is not well known.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> All of the people on my list are either BHMs or FFAs


Really?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 15, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Might have been me that muddied the waters. All of the people on my list are either BHMs or FFAs though for one or two of them that fact is not well known.



You're confusing people cause I'm not handsome.  Although, I do have me some chub going on, so I'm all for it. 

Yes yes, let the praise rain down and let the rain be in the form of gummy bears. Cause I like gummy bears.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 15, 2008)

Can I play? :blush:

1. Chimpi
2. BGB
3. Wagimawr
4. ChrisVersion2
5. TheMildlyStrangeone


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 15, 2008)

Nothin' to see here folks..


----------



## Smite (Nov 15, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> 1. Smite
> 2. Smite
> 3. Smite
> 4. Smite
> 5. Smite



1. Axl
2. Axl
3. Axl
4. Axl
5. Smite



EPIC PLOT TWIST


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I HAVE to participate in this.
> 
> Guys...in no particular order:
> Freestyle Fez
> ...



Aw, thanks girl. :]


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.
> 
> 
> Jude
> ...


Once I figure out how to dispose of the *JUDE* fella, I'll post my list.  Lilly, the fact that you were born to break the rules only adds to your hotness!!! And you know I'm not just saying that because I made your list.


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 16, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Once I figure out how to dispose of the *JUDE* fella, I'll post my list.



Nooo!!!!! NOT JUDE!!!! Even though he doesn't post anymore, I have too many fond memories. I cant let go of the past. 

[Read fond memories as sexy pictures]


----------



## braveuk28 (Nov 17, 2008)

aargh...so gutted I didnt make anyones list - is it because im a Yorkshireman?

Much love to you all - wonderful people

Paul xx

[PS: Im now 20 stone which I think is 280lbs] xx 

View attachment me3.jpg


View attachment pn1.jpg


View attachment pn2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2008)

_1. Whitehotrazor (hands down the #1 hottest BHM and can rock a Fireman's uniform like no other)_

_2. Robitusinz (gorgeous and so smart)_

_3. T_devil (loves BBW and is adorable)_

_4. Yorrick Brown (the eyes say it all)_

_5. edu_c8r (damn! the whole package)_


*added on*

*6. braveuk28 (cuz you have dreamy bedroom eyes-but post more pics so we don't forget you!)*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 18, 2008)

shit to tell you the truth I really don't know or haven't seen enough pics of everyone to make a complete list but I'll give it a whirl

SurlySomething is a sexy canadian hottie 

That Crystal chick that put me on the list looks pretty sexy in her profile pic

Love.Metal sexy little young cutie 

That little blonde UK chick that post pics from time to time is a real cutie and for some reason phrases like "stick it in me lolly" runs through my head when I think about UK gals...don't know if that's a real term but it sounds naughty haha

oh, that latina with the thick lips is lookin real sexy that posted in the other pic thread 

that one brunette that posted pics in her bra and a little schoolgirl type skirt definitely made me wish I had went to private school just like Jason Lee says in Chasing Amy "I have no "and then she unzipped her jumper" stories." 

the rest of you lovely ladies I'm sure are breathtaking as well but I just haven't seen enough of you or I'm just forgetting. I'll add on


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> [*]DrPMarshall



:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.
> 
> 
> And girls too!
> ...



*
((((LILLY)))) you are the rockin'est woman on here....went to rep you on your 6969th posting yesterday.....you made my day.....wooohoooooo *


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 18, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Nooo!!!!! NOT JUDE!!!! Even though he doesn't post anymore, I have too many fond memories. I cant let go of the past.
> 
> [Read fond memories as sexy pictures]



Jude is the Kelligirl of the FFA world. 6ft 400 pounds of towering sexy. :wubu: If I weren't so old and he were local and into fat girls I would have been on him like a deadly virus.

Speaking of sexy -

*Men:*

Chimpi
braveuk28

*Women:*

Blueeyedbanshee


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 18, 2008)

braveuk28 said:


> aargh...so gutted I didnt make anyones list - is it because im a Yorkshireman?
> 
> Much love to you all - wonderful people
> 
> ...



Awww! you can make it on my list :] cute :happy:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 18, 2008)

Jude .. 

Alright, everyone here needs to step up their game because that dude only had 13 posts and well, as you can see, he has left a lingering effect on the ladies here. 

On that note I am leaving work early so I can work on my hotness enhancement pod ala Steve Urkel

when you see me again, I shall be BothGunsBlinging


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 18, 2008)

Woohoo! 

I made part of Lilly's list. 


ummmm do I now need to make a list myself?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

*ok...top 5
1.GothBunsBlazing
2.BothGunsBlazing
3.GothBunsBlazing
4.BothGunsBlazing
5.GothBunsBlazing :smitten:*


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 18, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> shit to tell you the truth I really don't know or haven't seen enough pics of everyone to make a complete list but I'll give it a whirl
> 
> SurlySomething is a sexy canadian hottie
> 
> ...


 
Awww, thanks!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> oh, that latina with the thick lips is lookin real sexy that posted in the other pic thread




Wow, I'm so flattered! I just so happen to be 'that latina with the thick lips'. Don't let anyone tell you differently.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 18, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> shit to tell you the truth I really don't know or haven't seen enough pics of everyone to make a complete list but I'll give it a whirl
> 
> SurlySomething is a sexy canadian hottie
> 
> ...



Here's some add ons 

HOLE...holy shit! that last set of pics in the nudie section almost made me throw my head through my computer screen I can't believe I forgot her initially.

KinkyKitten, sexy little sprite of a woman


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 18, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.
> 
> 
> Jude
> ...



Wha??? I thought I already listed KinkyKitten, with those alluring eyes. :batting: How could I have missed that. :doh:


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

well to be honest, i think all the men are very handsome and the women are very beautiful.
There is one particular tribal teddy bear i fancy though :kiss2:


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

As much as I am opposed to this sort of post....

1 Loves.metal (so very hot and so very local) 

2 Hole ( I would hit that if she was my own mother ) 

3 Kinky Kitten (Something very hot about a skinny rocker goth chick who digs fat guys... too bad shes taken)

4 TiffyBabii (that pic of her with her tongue inbetween her teeth pulling her shirt hard make me have naughty dreams)

5 Lemoncookie (I don't think she has ever posted she just lurks she hit me up after I posted a thread up here a year ago and we quit talking about 5 months ago but she was a mega hottie)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> As much as I am opposed to this sort of post....
> 
> 1 Loves.metal (so very hot and so very local)
> 
> ...



Damn, you talked to Lemoncookie too? That makes me feel a lot less special.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Damn, you talked to Lemoncookie too? That makes me feel a lot less special.



Ummm wow me too.... 
Do me a favor and Pm me your aim or yahoo....


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> As much as I am opposed to this sort of post....
> 
> 1 Loves.metal (so very hot and so very local)
> 
> ...


 
No BBW?


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> No BBW?



I am very attracted to bbws however 
I do not know of many on this area of the forum.... at least that are FFA's that i have seen Pix of 
I generally go for average sized women size 8-14 
But for example My firend Dyana (Vermillion) me and her text (My name is Brandon and I am a text addict... Seriously I will text anyone anytime about anything lol Matter of fact anyone dude or chick can pm me and ill give you my number and you can text me to death ) and talk all the time and flirt back and forth and if I was given the chance I would hit that like a screen door in a storm 
Super skinny girls give me a lil bit of insecurity because 
I hooked up with a size 2 girl my freshman year and I tweaked her hips a bit and she had to go to the doctor for it... Kinda made me a little skittish of super skinny girls ever since but if one was willing to sign a discalimer..... lol


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Here's some add ons
> 
> HOLE...holy shit! that last set of pics in the nudie section almost made me throw my head through my computer screen I can't believe I forgot her initially.
> 
> KinkyKitten, sexy little sprite of a woman



Oh my. This made me giggle. Thank you darling.:kiss2:



sprintpimp said:


> As much as I am opposed to this sort of post....
> 
> 1 Loves.metal (so very hot and so very local)
> 
> ...



LMAO! I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> I am very attracted to bbws however
> I do not know of many on this area of the forum.... at least that are FFA's that i have seen Pix of
> I generally go for average sized women size 8-14
> But for example My firend Dyana (Vermillion) me and her talk all the time and flirt back and forth and if I was given the chance I would hit that like a screen door in a storm
> ...


 
Just curious. It seems hypocritical to me that hardly any of the BHM on this site mention being attracted to BBW. All the women you mentioned are SUPER skinny. Yeah, yeah. You like what you like. I get it. But still, there are BBW FFA's too and even when or if we post pics we hardly get any recognition. Know what I mean? 

But Vermillion is a HOTTIE.


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Just curious. It seems hypocritical to me that hardly any of the BHM on this site mention being attracted to BBW. All the women you mentioned are SUPER skinny. Yeah, yeah. You like what you like. I get it. But still, there are BBW FFA's too and even when or if we post pics we hardly get any recognition. Know what I mean?
> 
> But Vermillion is a HOTTIE.



I would call Kinky Kitten skinny. (Sexy too!)
I'm not super skinny or even skinny. 

Why is it hypocritical? They have a right to their preferences. I notice a lot of BBWs like slender men. So what?You may not get as much recognition here but you will with FAs. Most of the women here are BBWs and SSBWs. And they are actually the popular preference on this site. You can't be popular everywhere, you know.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> Oh my. This made me giggle. Thank you darling.:kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! I'll take that as a compliment.



As you should mommy.... JK


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> I would call Kinky Kitten skinny. (Sexy too!)
> I'm not super skinny or even skinny.
> 
> Why is it hypocritical? They have a right to their preferences. I notice a lot of BBWs like slender men. So what?You may not get as much recognition here but you will with FAs. Most of the women here are BBWs and SSBWs. And they are actually the popular preference on this site. You can't be popular everywhere, you know.


 
Yes, you're skinny. Please.

But you're totally missing my point. :doh:


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Damn. That seriously sucks. Welcome to the "I Got Burned on the Internetz Club" we have millions of members and grow daily. I know it's not funny but it's very common. I'm really sorry it happened to you though. Its a good way to turn a person into an untrusting, angry individual.
> 
> Don't feel stupid. There's nothing wrong with YOU. But all sorts of stuff wrong with 'her'.



Naw hun you got it twisted.... 
I like women of all shapes and sizes and backgrounds 
I just prefer "Average" sized women... 
But there is more than enough SprintPimp&#8482; to go around....


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Naw hun you got it twisted....
> I like women of all shapes and sizes and backgrounds
> I just prefer "Average" sized women...
> But there is more than enough SprintPimp to go around....


 

Haha. I think you got it twisted. (by replying to the wrong post)

See, the thing is. If it were just you I wouldn't wonder about it. But it seems like all the BHM here have the same preference. And honey, I don't need someone throwing me a bone to make me feel good. Just because i'm not an 'average' sized woman i'm hardly unattractive. I do just fine.

But thanks.


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Yes, you're skinny. Please.
> 
> But you're totally missing my point. :doh:



Skinny to me means you have very little fat on your body and I have fat. Infact I'm just about normal weight. Maybe I look smaller because I am short and my frame is small.

What is your point then?  You are noticing a trend yes.. but you seem unhappy about it?


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I think you got it twisted. (by replying to the wrong post)
> 
> See, the thing is. If it were just you I wouldn't wonder about it. But it seems like all the BHM here have the same preference. And honey, I don't need someone throwing me a bone to make me feel good. Just because i'm not an 'average' sized woman i'm hardly unattractive. I do just fine.
> 
> But thanks.



Surly To be honest I have never ran acrossed a pic of you so I can;t judge and I don't throw people bones I speak what on my mind boo


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> Skinny to me means you have very little fat on your body and I have fat. Infact I'm just about normal weight. Maybe I look smaller because I am short and my frame is small.
> 
> What is your point then?  You are noticing a trend yes.. but you seem unhappy about it?


 

Unhappy? No. Disappointed yes. You don't think some of us do our homework on here? There are people that come here for JUST an ego boost and there are some that come to enjoy the community as a whole. It's a size acceptance site. For BHM and BBW. Yes, you're skinny/average but not understanding what this site stands for makes you come off as shallow and small. If you contributed more to the site as a whole then maybe you'd be taken seriously. But right now all you're doing is picture-whoring and that's pretty boring and not constructive at all.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Unhappy? No. Disappointed yes. You don't think some of us do our homework on here? There are people that come here for JUST an ego boost and there are some that come to enjoy the community as a whole. It's a size acceptance site. For BHM and BBW. Yes, you're skinny/average but not understanding what this site stands for makes you come off as shallow and small. If you contributed more to the site as a whole then maybe you'd be taken seriously. But right now all you're doing is picture-whoring and that's pretty boring and not constructive at all.



Wow way to come off bitter and catty....
Perhaps this discussion should end before the mod's come and lock the thread ......


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Surly To be honest I have never ran acrossed a pic of you so I can;t judge and I don't throw people bones I speak what on my mind boo


 

Wow. I'm on the very thread that we've been talking about. 
*Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid (2) *

:doh:

Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Wow way to come off bitter and catty....
> Perhaps this discussion should end befroe the mod's come and lock the thread ......


 

I'm catty because I tell the truth? And i'm not bitter. There's a difference between being bitter and being disappointed.


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Unhappy? No. Disappointed yes. You don't think some of us do our homework on here? There are people that come here for JUST an ego boost and there are some that come to enjoy the community as a whole. It's a size acceptance site. For BHM and BBW. Yes, you're skinny/average but not understanding what this site stands for makes you come off as shallow and small. If you contributed more to the site as a whole then maybe you'd be taken seriously. But right now all you're doing is picture-whoring and that's pretty boring and not constructive at all.



Haha, you are just bitter. I'm aware of what this site stands for but I still think BHM shouldn't be berated for liking smaller women or even questioned! And that goes for BBW who like smaller men. It's purely attraction. If I posted my photos in other sections, I wouldn't get any attention. I'm not unhappy about that. It's the way it works. We can't please everyone. And somehow I knew your posts were some sort of a dig at me.Go through all my posts properly. I haven't just posted photos. I have actually contributed my thoughts.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> Haha, you are just bitter. I'm aware of what this site stands for but I still think BHM shouldn't be berated for liking smaller women or even questioned! And that goes for BBW who like smaller men. It's purely attraction. If I posted my photos in other sections, I wouldn't get any attention. I'm not unhappy about that. It's the way it works. We can't please everyone. And somehow I knew your posts were some sort of a dig at me.Go through all my posts properly. I haven't just posted photos. I have actually contributed my thoughts.



Ladies for reals come on now..... Chill just agree to disagree ya know?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> Haha, you are just bitter. I'm aware of what this site stands for but I still think BHM shouldn't be berated for liking smaller women or even questioned! And that goes for BBW who like men smaller men. It's purely attraction. If I posted my photos in other sections, I wouldn't get any attention. I'm not unhappy about that. It's the way it works. We can't please everyone. And somehow I knew your posts were some sort of a dig at me.Go through all my posts properly. I haven't just posted photos. I have actually contributed my thoughts.


 

Oh my god, bitter about what? That doesn't even make sense. Did you take the time to read what I had to say? And yes, I have read posts you've written. They're about you. I understand.

I'm not attracted to thin/average men so I don't post in the other threads. I post here because that's what i'm attracted to. That's why I find it hypocritical that so many BHM's don't find BBW's attractive. Where do I fit in? Do you get that? Or are you just so wrapped up in your own picture-love that you can't see it?


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh my god, bitter about what? That doesn't even make sense. Did you take the time to read what I had to say? And yes, I have read posts you've written. They're about you. I understand.
> 
> I'm not attracted to thin/average men so I don't post in the other threads. I post here because that's what i'm attracted to. That's why I find it hypocritical that so many BHM's don't find BBW's attractive. Where do I fit in? Do you get that? Or are you just so wrapped up in your own picture-love that you can't see it?



I still don't agree that it makes them hypocrites. I'm short. I like tall men. Sometimes opposites attract.I guess a shitload of BBWs are hypocrites then for being with skinny men.



And I'm sorry you feel left out but no need to hate and start asking BHMs why you weren't chosen or accuse me of picture post whoring.There are many FAs who will gladly lust over you.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh my god, bitter about what? That doesn't even make sense. Did you take the time to read what I had to say? And yes, I have read posts you've written. They're about you. I understand.
> 
> I'm not attracted to thin/average men so I don't post in the other threads. I post here because that's what i'm attracted to. That's why I find it hypocritical that so many BHM's don't find BBW's attractive. Where do I fit in? Do you get that? Or are you just so wrapped up in your own picture-love that you can't see it?



Ugghhhh 
Guys like what they like... 
Alot of fat dudes like smaller women same as alot of fat chicks like scarwny dudes.... 
contrast thing i guess 
You cant force people to be attracted to you 
Seriously this convo needs to stop its getting way way out of hand


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> I still don't agree that it makes them hypocrites. I'm short. I like tall men. Sometimes opposites attract.I guess a shitload of BBWs are hypocrites then for being with skinny men.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry you feel left out but no need to hate and start asking BHMs why you weren't chosen or accuse me of picture post whoring.There are many FAs who will gladly lust over you.



and there are tons of fat guys who like fat chicks 

I am one of them I am just not exclusively into fat chicks and tend to prefer average to either extreme ya know?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> I still don't agree that it makes them hypocrites. I'm short. I like tall men. Sometimes opposites attract.I guess a shitload of BBWs are hypocrites then for being with skinny men.


 
Oh, they TOTALLY are. But there are many and they are strong. Haha.





> And I'm sorry you feel left out but no need to hate and start asking BHMs why you weren't chosen or accuse me of picture post whoring.There are many FAs who will gladly lust over you.


 

And I don't feel left out. I feel DISAPPOINTED. I thought this would be the one place that I would finally fit in with what I find attractive etc. But it's not and i'm going to have to live with that. I can question though and I will. 

But really, you are picture-whoring. They are the majority of your posts. And hey, if that's your thing and you get something out of it, who cares, right?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> and there are tons of fat guys who like fat chicks


 
Where? I need a map. Please. Hurry. Thanks


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> And I don't feel left out. I feel DISAPPOINTED. I thought this would be the one place that I would finally fit in with what I find attractive etc. But it's not and i'm going to have to live with that. I can question though and I will.
> 
> But really, you are picture-whoring. They are the majority of your posts. And hey, if that's your thing and you get something out of it, who cares, right?


 Very freaking rude.... Grrrr



Surlysomething said:


> Where? I need a map. Please. Hurry. Thanks


 No specifics but i see it all the time


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

> Very freaking rude.... Grrrr


 
Why is that rude?



> No specifics but i see it all the time


 

Well, I don't. Especially not here.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't even want to get into this mess you all have created, all I can say is my preference isn't as specific as some, I'm not really into the ssbbw that has a goal of being in a wheelchair and then again I'm also not into the starving 3rd world village look either,other than that I'm pretty open and find things attractive of women of all shapes in between


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

I realize i'm in the minority here. And if you all want to dogpile me, cool. I'm a grown-up and I can handle it.

I'm getting my frustration out and if that's a bad thing then so be it. 

Sorry.


----------



## Hole (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, they TOTALLY are. But there are many and they are strong. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In my eyes, diversity is a good thing. That means there is always someone out there for you. And like I said, we can't fit in everywhere so you find places.I am nearing 100 posts and not even half my posts are pictures so your accusation is faulty. You are either blind or just damn too quick to judge me because I'm not another BBW posting photos. Sorry. If it makes you feel any better, I gain weight like a mother fucker. 

See ya!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> In my eyes, diversity is a good thing. That means there is always someone out there for you. And like I said, we can't fit in everywhere so you find places.I am nearing 100 posts and not even half my posts are pictures so your accusation is faulty. You are either blind or just damn too quick to judge me because I'm not another BBW posting photos. Sorry. If it makes you feel any better, I gain weight like a mother fucker.
> 
> See ya!


 

Totally missed the point. Again. :doh: 

But hey, we can't all agree on the same thing. 

Adios!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 19, 2008)

you're both hot! now shut the fuck up


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

Hole said:


> In my eyes, diversity is a good thing. That means there is always someone out there for you. And like I said, we can't fit in everywhere so you find places.I am nearing 100 posts and not even half my posts are pictures so your accusation is faulty. You are either blind or just damn too quick to judge me because I'm not another BBW posting photos. Sorry. If it makes you feel any better, I gain weight like a mother fucker.
> 
> See ya!



Lol somehow this post was hot to me prob because I like it when skinny girls get chubby I am a Freak I know :wubu:


----------



## shirmack (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> you're both hot! now shut the fuck up



Amen to that Brother


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2008)

Seriously you now see why threads like this are nothing but trouble.

I cringed when I had seen this thread pop up.

I can see both sides with the Surly and Hole argument. I've been around here for a while and I can tell ya there were times I felt like I didn't belong anywhere. I wasn't big enough according to some of the FAs that saw pictures of me. I wasn't skinny enough for some of the BHMs that saw pictures. And so on and so forth and yeah I didn't feel comfortable, so I didn't post pics for a while and I joined in some discussions etc. etc. etc. 

I think the key here is to remember that everyone's tastes are different and that's just fine. I mean I remember times when I had friends of family members question me about the guy I was dating. Or say things like "Well he is such a nice guy. Its great that you could get past appearances." And other such nonsense.

It's all perspective...and that's why post the 5 hottest whatever threads suck. Because no matter what someone ends up feeling left out.

So that's all I have to say about it right now.

How's about one of the guys start up some sort of topic thread...I'd do it but honestly right now grad school has been kicking my ass and it's all I can do to keep up with checking out these threads for problems.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 19, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> How's about one of the guys start up some sort of topic thread...I'd do it but honestly right now grad school has been kicking my ass and it's all I can do to keep up with checking out these threads for problems.



I for one vote that we start a generic "he/she's HAWT" thread, leaving out names and using only descriptive terms like, "that latina broad with the thick lips" or "that pasty blonde with the pixie cut" or even "that supa-thick hot chocolate mama with the DDD's". Coz, you know, being referred to in such loose terminology is so ... as Paris Hilton says ... HOT.

On a serious note. Surlysomething ... I understand why you're feeling frustrated. And I get that it has nothing to do with your self-esteem or jealousy. You are lovely, and you know it. The only other thing I'm going to say is, much as I hate these "5 Hottest" kind of threads, people do have a right to specify their choices ... and IMO, there's nothing wrong with BHM's who like teh skinny. Just ... <cringing> at the placement of this thread, and understanding Tina's angst.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 19, 2008)

Can I just say that Lilly is effin' hot? I mean, looks wise, plus that big sexy brain of hers. rwar.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 19, 2008)

*Women:*

BlueEyedBanshee (yes I know I alread put her on my list but she's so hot I had to make two trips)
Hole
Esther
*Men:*

Shirtless Guy
Polarkat


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I admit. I like the picture whoring. No wait. Change that. I love it. I love seeing people. I love having a face, attitude, and presence to put with the words that are typed on a screen. Pictures of people, their lives and what they are, make the people who post here seem more real...and honesty, way to often in dealing with boards, that is one of the reason so many fights break out and or feelings get hurt. Reading words on a screen dehumanizes the writer. We tend to forget there is a living, breathing, FEELING individual on the other side.
So for me I love the photos. All the photos, even those who think no one has looked at their picture and appreciated it I can almost guarantee I have looked at it and thank you.
Thank you picture whores, I love you....

I also want to ad that I think I might understand how Surly feels. I think, because I don't know her well enough to know. Why? Because as a fat women I too feel that twinge of disapointment that more fat men don't seem to want fat girls (even though I am married I see other girls hurt by this, however I see the same pain for guys as well). 
And yes, for me (I am not speaking for her) it is a bitterness. Maybe even a little bit of jealousy. No, okay a lot of jealousy I guess because I have always wanted to be thin and that's not in the cards for me. Okay, I accept that. But pardon me on occasion when I slip off the wagon and feel intimidated by skinny beautiful girls...especially when they can fit into the clothes I want and can never find ... 
Either way...I would never want to see them stop posting pictures.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree NNB. I tend to keep quiet about these things becasue I know that my thought process in that regard might be a little warped by an avaricious love of fat on my own body. I don't get any twinges of longing unless you are talking about the fashion aspect of it. Instead I see my thinner sisters posting here and in my mind I'm thinking, "Go 'head girl!!" I say if you've got something go ahead and enjoy it, show it, celebrate it whatever your size is. The thin gilrs here put a lot of love, care and artistic expression in their pictures which I think is beautiful. I'd hate to do anything that would discourage anyone from posting and being appreciated by those who will. I've even got my own picture whore thread with all my junk in it. 

It aint in here though.  I can see where Surley is coming from and understand the frustration. The silence here after posting a picture is almost deafening but I don't think it's anyones fault. It just is what it is. Most of the BHMs in to fat girls post everywhere else on the board though so it's easier to see who they are and interact with them. I see where you're coming from Surly. Maybe you should try interacting a bit more outside the BHM board?




No-No-Badkitty said:


> Well, I admit. I like the picture whoring. No wait. Change that. I love it. I love seeing people. I love having a face, attitude, and presence to put with the words that are typed on a screen. Pictures of people, their lives and what they are, make the people who post here seem more real...and honesty, way to often in dealing with boards, that is one of the reason so many fights break out and or feelings get hurt. Reading words on a screen dehumanizes the writer. We tend to forget there is a living, breathing, FEELING individual on the other side.
> So for me I love the photos. All the photos, even those who think no one has looked at their picture and appreciated it I can almost guarantee I have looked at it and thank you.
> Thank you picture whores, I love you....
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 19, 2008)

There has been massive picture whoring. And I notice a lot of these guys haven't mentioned me just cuz I haven't posted in the "naked picture" forum. It's like... damn I'm not mentioned just cuz I didn't reveal myself on the internet? 

Although... I have been contemplating participating on that thread, much moreso than this one... since this one is a popularity contest filled with drama. 

In fact... I think I'll post a pic on the other thread... not nearly as revealing as everyone elses... but might as well. xP

I forgot my point... Oh... the shittiness of this thread and how shallow people are being. xP


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 19, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> There has been massive picture whoring. And I notice a lot of these guys haven't mentioned me just cuz I haven't posted in the "naked picture" forum. It's like... damn I'm not mentioned just cuz I didn't reveal myself on the internet?
> 
> Although... I have been contemplating participating on that thread, much moreso than this one... since this one is a popularity contest filled with drama.
> 
> ...



Girl, don't even get me started. I'll go over there and post the nakedest picture ever and destroy this whole forum.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 19, 2008)

<----- running off to naked thread to see pictures of Mary.

B/C I'm shallow that way and really, why should Chris have all the fun?

heh.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 19, 2008)

3 Hottest People in this thread:
BlueEyed
Lily
Mary.

Not just because they're physically hot, oh no. (they are)
i find intelligence sexy 
and they have some of the smartest posts i've seen in this thread yet...

i think this one just needs to die.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Seriously you now see why threads like this are nothing but trouble.
> 
> I cringed when I had seen this thread pop up.
> 
> ...



Lesson learned! Newbie mistake. I will never start another thread like this again! I guess I'll have to resort to sexually harrassing the hotties through PM's!:doh:


----------



## Tad (Nov 19, 2008)

krismiss said:


> 3 Hottest People in this thread:
> BlueEyed
> Lily
> Mary.
> ...



^^^^^^ What she said. (and I owe the awesome miss kris rep for this post, but I'm out for now)

I was avoiding saying anything in this thread (on the theory of "If you don't have anything nice to say....") but this last page has been a bit different. So basically just casting a supporting vote for MK's post, and the ones she referenced.

-Ed


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 19, 2008)

I think this one died a long time ago... xP

And Lilly, you had best get ur butt over there and lay down the law of sexiness in that naked thread. *giggles innocently*


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Girl, don't even get me started. I'll go over there and post the nakedest picture ever and destroy this whole forum.


um...please?


LoveBHMS said:


> <----- running off to naked thread to see pictures of Mary.


..me too, me too. 
See, Surly? BHM that like all sizes... do exist.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 19, 2008)

i'm sorry.
I was just informed that i forgot bothgunsblazing on my list.

forgive me, father, for i have sinned...


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> As much as I am opposed to this sort of post....
> 
> 1 Loves.metal (so very hot and so very local)
> 
> ...



:blush::blush: Wow thank you  



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Here's some add ons
> 
> HOLE...holy shit! that last set of pics in the nudie section almost made me throw my head through my computer screen I can't believe I forgot her initially.
> 
> *KinkyKitten, sexy little sprite of a woman*



 haha aww i'm a sprite! hehe


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

Lol.. poor hole, you opened a can of worms on this thread 

I don't see the problem... It's just a bit of harmless fun :happy:

Everyone is beautiful in their own way :bow:


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Lol.. poor hole, you opened a can of worms on this thread
> 
> I don't see the problem... It's just a bit of harmless fun :happy:
> 
> Everyone is beautiful in their own way :bow:




Hole did'nt open a can of worms. I did by starting this dumb thread and putting her on my list which by the way, I wont apologize for. I just wont make the mistake of posting a thread like this thinking it could be fun and flirty but ended up sounding like an episode of The View!:doh:


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> Hole did'nt open a can of worms. I did by starting this dumb thread and putting her on my list which by the way, I wont apologize for. I just wont make the mistake of posting a thread like this thinking it could be fun and flirty but ended up sounding like an episode of The View!:doh:



My appolagies, was thinking of the other thread lol

But same applies, I don't see anything wrong with it, as I said, all harmless fun. People need to lighten up a bit


----------



## imfree (Nov 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!!  Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit..........snipped lists........



Thanks for the kind mention, my kindred spirited friend.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I for one vote that we start a generic "he/she's HAWT" thread, leaving out names and using only descriptive terms like, "that latina broad with the thick lips" or "that pasty blonde with the pixie cut" or even "that supa-thick hot chocolate mama with the DDD's". Coz, you know, being referred to in such loose terminology is so ... as Paris Hilton says ... HOT.
> 
> On a serious note. Surlysomething ... I understand why you're feeling frustrated. And I get that it has nothing to do with your self-esteem or jealousy. You are lovely, and you know it. The only other thing I'm going to say is, much as I hate these "5 Hottest" kind of threads, people do have a right to specify their choices ... and IMO, there's nothing wrong with BHM's who like teh skinny. Just ... <cringing> at the placement of this thread, and understanding Tina's angst.



Thanks, TraciJo

I'm glad I made a bit of sense to some people.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Seriously you now see why threads like this are nothing but trouble.
> 
> I cringed when I had seen this thread pop up.
> 
> ...



It's all good. I don't think I 'fit' here is all. I really tried though! Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Maybe you should try interacting a bit more outside the BHM board?



Thanks, lady. I do and will do more interacting outside this board. It's not really geared to my interests apparently so instead of bashing my head against the wall i'm going to leave this line of thought alone.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2008)

Alrighty people. Can we please cut the personal attacks?

Seriously.

/mod


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright people. Seriously see my post above. 

If you have a personal issue with a person take it to PMs please


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 19, 2008)

wow this thread really went downhill quick haha


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Girl, don't even get me started. I'll go over there and post the nakedest picture ever and destroy this whole forum.



Oh, if you do that you just might kill me woman. My girl crush on you is legendary. :wubu: You know I get undone by pictures of you with your clothes ON.:smitten: And I'm still coming down from the high of making your hot list. This may all be too much for one week. Dr. P must go rest......


----------



## djudex (Nov 19, 2008)

1. djudex
2. djudex
3. djudex
4. djudex
5. djudex

I may be biased though.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> wow this thread really went downhill quick haha



lol my thoughts too... oh draaama!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> lol my thoughts too... oh draaama!



Indeed. I'm sorry for any I added.


----------



## Victim (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't need this thread to know that I am somebody. 

I can just pick up the phone book, find my name, and like Steve Martin shout to the world "I A...

Oh wait, I have an unlisted number.

DOH!


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow...this drama is effin' ridiculous.

...BUT, I made it onto some lists. haha *little happy dance*

So, on the ego-boost *vs.* stupid drama scale.....

I'll keep doin' my happy dance while wagging my finger at the dramatics.




right then, carry on.


<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Wow...this drama is effin' ridiculous.
> 
> ...BUT, I made it onto some lists. haha *little happy dance*
> 
> ...



You are adorable. Glad you got a bit of an ego boost.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Wow...this drama is effin' ridiculous.
> 
> ...BUT, I made it onto some lists. haha *little happy dance*
> 
> ...



How bout a private dance for me since you were on my list first! :smitten:


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It's a size acceptance site. For BHM and BBW. Yes, you're skinny/average but not understanding what this site stands for makes you come off as shallow and small. If you contributed more to the site as a whole then maybe you'd be taken seriously. But right now all you're doing is picture-whoring and that's pretty boring and not constructive at all.



Ahem. A good amount of FAs and BBWs/FFA and BHMs enjoy the contrast between thin and fat. You don't. This does not make you any more of a contributor to "size acceptance" than anyone else. It would be hypocritical to lie about what you think is sexy or force yourself to be attracted to something you're not because it would be more politically correct. Skinny girls "picture-whoring" has value to the members of the board who enjoy skinny girls. If you don't like it, don't look. Do you complain this hard about fat guys "picture-whoring"? Plenty of people come to this site for reasons I wouldn't deem "constructive" (though to many boarders, a simple "ego boost" can be). Unless you're running for a chair in the NAAFA, ditch the high horse. Coming off holier than thou is not a good look.


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 19, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> There has been massive picture whoring. And I notice a lot of these guys haven't mentioned me just cuz I haven't posted in the "naked picture" forum. It's like... damn I'm not mentioned just cuz I didn't reveal myself on the internet?



Here I was thinking the theme was being under 22. Im past my prime! *wails*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 20, 2008)

soapbox city in here


----------



## the hanging belly (Nov 20, 2008)

I've only just started looking at the photos in here, but the 3 top guys I've seen so far are

A Fat Chance
SomeFatGuy
FatNick73

I'll get around to the other 2 later


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 20, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Ahem. A good amount of FAs and BBWs/FFA and BHMs enjoy the contrast between thin and fat. You don't. This does not make you any more of a contributor to "size acceptance" than anyone else. It would be hypocritical to lie about what you think is sexy or force yourself to be attracted to something you're not because it would be more politically correct. Skinny girls "picture-whoring" has value to the members of the board who enjoy skinny girls. If you don't like it, don't look. Do you complain this hard about fat guys "picture-whoring"? Plenty of people come to this site for reasons I wouldn't deem "constructive" (though to many boarders, a simple "ego boost" can be). Unless you're running for a chair in the NAAFA, ditch the high horse. Coming off holier than thou is not a good look.


 
Who are you again? And how often do you visit the BHM/FFA board?

That's right, never. So don't assume you know everything just because you like the fat girls.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 20, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Here I was thinking the theme was being under 22. Im past my prime! *wails*



You're the first one I thought of when I saw this thread... Although I won't single anyone else out because I find almost all the ladies who post on here sexy in one way or another and (not that my opinion matters) but I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's feelings who I left off my list so yeah.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I've been informed by a reliable source that Jude has properly disposed of...
1) LillyBBBW
Fascinita
LalaCity
Tina
SocialbFly
HDAngels
SurlySomething
BlueEyedBanshee
Susannah
Dr. P. Marshall 
GreenEyedFairy
ColdComfort...

2) anyone I didn't mention because it's too damn early for me to think, or go through the entire member list.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 20, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Here I was thinking the theme was being under 22. Im past my prime! *wails*



*HAHAHA....true that...but I love to break the MOLD here....cougar represent *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Ok, I've been informed by a reliable source that Jude has properly disposed of...
> 1) LillyBBBW
> Fascinita
> LalaCity
> ...



*THANKS ((DADDYohhhhhhhh)) I feel highly complimented to be in SUCH amazing company on that list

I got a new list

1.DaddyOHHHH
2.DaddyOHHH
3.dADDY OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
4.DaddyOhhhhhhhhhh
5.Dadddyohhhhhhhhh

btw ladies...if you havent seen him in his kilt shirtless :eat2:...you are missing quite a GORGEous sight..........:smitten:*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THANKS ((DADDYohhhhhhhh)) I feel highly complimented to be in SUCH amazing company on that list
> 
> I got a new list
> 
> ...



:blush: Awwww shucks... now cut that out!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 20, 2008)

Kilt? Shirtless? 

hmmmm 


I think we all would like to see that.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 20, 2008)

krismiss said:


> ahahahahaha
> best.
> way.
> to.
> ...



I think Kriss is one smoking hottie  I never end up on these list lol....but it's cute to see who thinks who is hot!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Indeed. I'm sorry for any I added.



No need to appolagize..... You know i forgive you


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 20, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Kilt? Shirtless?
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> ...



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43168

*SEE POST #16 for shirtless kilt fury chested DADDYOhhhhhh :smitten:*


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Ok, I've been informed by a reliable source that Jude has properly disposed of...
> 1) LillyBBBW
> Fascinita
> LalaCity
> ...



Aww, DaddyOh -- thank you. I never make the Hot or Not lists, so this is a first for me! You, of course, top any and all lists in my book (too bad we had to divorce due to our unsatisfying rep life ).


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43168
> 
> *SEE POST #16 for shirtless kilt fury chested DADDYOhhhhhh :smitten:*



Woohoo!

 

Now i see I must venture around the boards more often.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I feel highly complimented to be in SUCH amazing company on that list



I agree completely.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Aww, DaddyOh -- thank you. I never make the Hot or Not lists, so this is a first for me! You, of course, top any and all lists in my book (too bad we had to divorce due to our unsatisfying rep life ).



I find it hard to believe this is a first for you. You were on my Hot list before I even knew what you looked like. Your post in the cleavage thread just sealed the deal. I'm sorry the relationship didn't work out either, but that doesn't mean we can't still be friends. We can still have casual rep sometimes can't we  Kinda like friends with repbenefits. 
By the way, how are things with your mom's house?


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I find it hard to believe this is a first for you. You were on my Hot list before I even knew what you looked like. Your post in the cleavage thread just sealed the deal. I'm sorry the relationship didn't work out either, but that doesn't mean we can't still be friends. We can still have casual rep sometimes can't we  Kinda like friends with repbenefits.
> By the way, how are things with your mom's house?



DaddyOh, you _know_ my door is always open wide for a rep call...

Thanks for asking about my mom's house -- I don't think I gave a last update, but I didn't want to dredge up that thread since it's disappeared from view. We made it through the fire unscathed. I am so thankful.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Who are you again? And how often do you visit the BHM/FFA board?
> 
> That's right, never. So don't assume you know everything just because you like the fat girls.



I'm your worst nightmare now, giblets.


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 20, 2008)

ooooooh!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHH!!!!!!

I HAVE AN IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

everyone shut the hell up.




The amount of respect I'm about to lose for this board is ridiculous.
What's with all the bickering?
And isn't this something that could take place, oh, I don't know...through PMing?????


Someone be bigger than the others and carry on with yer day.

Peace and love, ya'll. <----say it with me......
Peace and Love.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 20, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> ooooooh!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHH!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE AN IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Amen sister amen


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Ok, I've been informed by a reliable source that Jude has properly disposed of...
> 1)
> SurlySomething.




Thanks, handsome


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 20, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I'm your worst nightmare now, giblets.




I really don't think we need any help with this. 
We'd all like to move past it.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 20, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> ooooooh!!!!! OOOOOOOOHHH!!!!!!
> 
> I HAVE AN IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Definitely agreeing with you, darling.


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 20, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I'm your worst nightmare now, giblets.


Is that a threat? It seems like one. Is that allowed anywhere on the boards? I hope not. A case in the news deals with cyberbullying and the seriousness of threats.


----------



## William (Nov 20, 2008)

This was once such a nice board, a haven

William 




vardon_grip said:


> Is that a threat? It seems like one. Is that allowed anywhere on the boards? I hope not. A case in the news deals with cyberbullying and the seriousness of threats.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 20, 2008)

At least we can all agree on one thing...






I am awesome.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> At least we can all agree on one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, now that there's photographic evidence, I guess yes, yes we can. Wait a minute......is that a painting of a monkey behind you? If so, your awesomeness quotient just went WAAAAAAY up.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Well, now that there's photographic evidence, I guess yes, yes we can. Wait a minute......is that a painting of a monkey behind you? If so, your awesomeness quotient just went WAAAAAAY up.



Not just a monkey. A monkey smoking a cigarette in a suit and tie.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 21, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Not just a monkey. A monkey smoking a cigarette in a suit and tie.



Curse this rep system!!!! Curse it!!!!!!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL, this thread is an example of how boring the world would be without haters. To wit, there would only be like 4 actual posts in this thread, instead of the 9 pages of controversy brought into existence by the complex dance of emotional insecurity, envy, and simple schaudenfraude.

My list:
1) Just about anyone who'd wanna bang me back. Seriously, I ain't that picky.
2) Anyone who wouldn't want me right now, but I could probably turn to the dark side with a little charm and persuasion.
3) Anyone who finds me even remotely attractive and isn't related to me.
4) Anyone who finds me even remotely attractive and IS related to me (Hey, my great grandma had 11 children...I never know when I'll bump into a cousin)
5) Anyone who I have any chance of having sex with without having to engage in any violent activities (I'm ok with using Percocets, they're delicious) - I'm not above setting myself up for a grudge or pity fuck if I'm desperate enough.

See, I'm inclusive. I love everybody.


----------



## shirmack (Nov 21, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, this thread is an example of how boring the world would be without haters. To wit, there would only be like 4 actual posts in this thread, instead of the 9 pages of controversy brought into existence by the complex dance of emotional insecurity, envy, and simple schaudenfraude.
> 
> My list:
> 1) Just about anyone who'd wanna bang me back. Seriously, I ain't that picky.
> ...



Lmao I had to rep you for this...
This made my day... 
Your sarcasm and wit rang loud and clear...
Lmao I still think your being a bit picky...
I mean no violent acts come on.... LMAO


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 21, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> I mean no violent acts come on.... LMAO



Most of the women I'm attracted to would whup the shit out of me. It's not a "preference" thing, it's a "survival" thing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2008)

Last time I checked, I wasn't envious of anyone. Except that bitch who married James Gandolfini.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Last time I checked, I wasn't envious of anyone. Except that bitch who married James Gandolfini.



In a thread full of stereotypes and disgusting generalities, when did we ever bother to get specific?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> In a thread full of stereotypes and disgusting generalities, when did we ever bother to get specific?




Oh, sorry. I was still picturing Gandolfini naked as a jaybird and lounging in my tub.

My bad.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 21, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> 5) ...(I'm ok with using Percocets, they're delicious) - I'm not above setting myself up for a grudge or pity fuck if I'm desperate enough.




Oh come on now....delicious? You are obviously suffering from an acute case of dysgeusia , no doubt brought on by oxycodone abuse .:huh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 21, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> schaudenfraude.



Just chiming in to say I fucking love this word. 

It's like the Kelligrl of entertainment.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 21, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Oh come on now....delicious? You are obviously suffering from an acute case of dysgeusia , no doubt brought on by oxycodone abuse .:huh:



Joe, is that you? You sound just like my dealer!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 21, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> Joe, is that you? You sound just like my dealer!



shhh! No it's _Johnny_


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 21, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> LOL, this thread is an example of how boring the world would be without haters. To wit, there would only be like 4 actual posts in this thread, instead of the 9 pages of controversy brought into existence by the complex dance of emotional insecurity, envy, and simple schaudenfraude.
> 
> My list:
> 1) Just about anyone who'd wanna bang me back. Seriously, I ain't that picky.
> ...



"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.":doh:

There will be rep, oh yes...... (I especially like #4)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, sorry. I was still picturing Gandolfini naked as a jaybird and lounging in my tub.
> 
> My bad.


You need to get over the Gandolfini thing. Seriously.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just chiming in to say I fucking love this word.
> 
> It's like the Kelligrl of entertainment.


I kinda like Schadenfreude better 

Spelling Nazi


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 21, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You need to get over the Gandolfini thing. Seriously.





Deal. But first you have to do me a favor.

Find his publicist and arrange a time where I can meet him alone in a suite with a giant king sized bed. This way I can have copious amounts of sex with him for hours. Oops, I meant days, yeah. Days. Once that is done then I will move along to my Seth Rogen fantasy, promise.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 21, 2008)

Darn! Not on anyone's list!

Could it be because I have no face?

Don't hate me because I'm invisible!

As the Beatles once sang, _"Got to be good looking 'cause he's so hard to see!"_


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Deal. But first you have to do me a favor.
> 
> Find his publicist and arrange a time where I can meet him alone in a suite with a giant king sized bed. This way I can have copious amounts of sex with him for hours. Oops, I meant days, yeah. Days. Once that is done then I will move along to my Seth Rogen fantasy, promise.



You better make sure that he's well-stocked on the Viagra & various other aids, Surly. He strikes me as the type who would need it  

(sorry .... your fantasy, I know ... mine is Rich from the Disney program "Imagination Movers" if you'd care to make wild fun of me in return )


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 21, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Deal. But first you have to do me a favor.
> 
> Find his publicist and arrange a time where I can meet him alone in a suite with a giant king sized bed. This way I can have copious amounts of sex with him for hours. Oops, I meant days, yeah. Days. Once that is done then I will move along to my Seth Rogen fantasy, promise.


Well, my powers are limited under a yellow sun, but I will see what I can do.

You lost me with Rogen. Seth "Talk through my teeth" Rogen? Barf. Still trying to figure out what the deal is with that guy, but then I am a straight guy so I don't see it. I just see an actor who has been very oversaturated in the market, his sweet character in Zach and Miri notwithstanding.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll just ask for a nerd sandwich with the fatter Jennifer Lien and Allison Mack from Smallville. I miss her baby fat days though but that smile...puts steam in a man's strides.


----------



## iheartsquishys (Nov 21, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You lost me with Rogen. Seth "Talk through my teeth" Rogen? Barf. Still trying to figure out what the deal is with that guy, but then I am a straight guy so I don't see it. I just see an actor who has been very oversaturated in the market, his sweet character in Zach and Miri notwithstanding.




 Blasphemy!! If I could figure out how to anti-rep you for this I would.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 22, 2008)

Wait.
did someone just diss seth?!?!?!

NO

NO
NO
NO 
NO

*covers ears* 
al la la la la la la lala


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Wait.
> did someone just diss seth?!?!?!
> 
> NO
> ...


Oh come on now! Can you honestly tell me that he hasn't been seriously overexposed lately? The "it" guy of the year? I am talking "The Simpsons Sing Calypso" overexposure here.

Acting, voiceovers, scriptwriting, etc.. I don't care if he is the actor's polymath, he's a little redundant and tiresome after a while. 

I will admit to the FFA he's the bee's knees, but for me he gets tiresome very quickly.

You of course are entitled to your opinion


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Oh come on now! Can you honestly tell me that he hasn't been seriously overexposed lately? The "it" guy of the year? I am talking "The Simpsons Sing Calypso" overexposure here.
> 
> Acting, voiceovers, scriptwriting, etc.. I don't care if he is the actor's polymath, he's a little redundant and tiresome after a while.
> 
> ...



What does being over-exposed have to do with sexy? + You're a guy. Get over it! Haha.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> What does being over-exposed have to do with sexy? + You're a guy. Get over it! Haha.


It's the classic argument:

"No matter how hot he/she is, someone, somewhere is tired of taking their shit."


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It's the classic argument:
> 
> "No matter how hot he/she is, someone, somewhere is tired of taking their shit."



Yer taking Seth's shit? Post pix pls, thx.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> It's the classic argument:
> 
> "No matter how hot he/she is, someone, somewhere is tired of taking their shit."




Oh, I agree that he's overexposed, but that doesn't factor into his sexiness as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yer taking Seth's shit? Post pix pls, thx.



Pretty sure I just saw a trailer where it's 2hrs of Seth Rogan taking a shit.

I do believe the Admiral has a point.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Pretty sure I just saw a trailer where it's 2hrs of Seth Rogan taking a shit.
> 
> I do believe the Admiral has a point.




Don't be such a hater. We all know you're cute. STFU!


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Nov 24, 2008)

1.Sprintpimp
2.BothGunsBlazing

Both adorable. There are many externally gorgeous people here, though.  I'll have to go collect some names.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Nov 24, 2008)

I just sort of scanned some pictures:

Thatgirl08
kinkykitten
troubadours
curlysue
inrtaultra

mfdoom
blackjack
GhoseFace_Chilla
FunCuteGuy


----------



## Canonista (Nov 24, 2008)

1. Blue Eyed Banshee (I've met her FTF. She's way hot in person.)

2. Susannah (Oh so sweet)

3 Tina (Power is HOT!)

4. Green Eyed Fairy (Avatar makes me drool!)

5. Keb (If only she were in Michigan....)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I will admit to the FFA he's the bee's knees....



Not EVERY FFA.

(Runs away as her fellow FFAs scream at and shun her. Prepares to be banned by BEB from the BHM/FFA board.)

Seriously, I just don't get the Seth Rogan thing.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 25, 2008)

well at least I made one list :wubu: thanks Kris (very sexy herself)


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> 1.Sprintpimp
> 2.BothGunsBlazing
> 
> Both adorable. There are many externally gorgeous people here, though.  I'll have to go collect some names.



Thank you very much.... I belive your the first list ive made... Pretty adoreable yourself.... Naturally your married 

Anyway thanks for the ego boost its been a crappy day and that was awesome


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Oh come on now! Can you honestly tell me that he hasn't been seriously overexposed lately? The "it" guy of the year? I am talking "The Simpsons Sing Calypso" overexposure here.
> 
> Acting, voiceovers, scriptwriting, etc.. I don't care if he is the actor's polymath, he's a little redundant and tiresome after a while.
> 
> ...



Nah man Seth Rogen is teh Shit ... Have you seen Pineapple Express? 
And Superbad come the hell on That movie was the funniest thing I have seen in like 2 years


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Not EVERY FFA.
> 
> (Runs away as her fellow FFAs scream at and shun her. Prepares to be banned by BEB from the BHM/FFA board.)
> 
> Seriously, I just don't get the Seth Rogan thing.



Eh, different strokes for different folks.

I just gained even more love for him after Zach and Miri...mmm...ok not banning you yet.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Eh, different strokes for different folks.
> 
> I just gained even more love for him after Zach and Miri...mmm...ok not banning you yet.



WHEW! I think he's funny, he's just not my type. I know, I have shamed myself. :blush:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 25, 2008)

As long as you know you've shamed yourself all is well.


Oh and Canon...woohoo! I made your list too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 25, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> well at least I made one list :wubu: thanks Kris (very sexy herself)



Um....Not that I count since I mostly lurk on this board, but...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=991991&postcount=45


----------



## Weeze (Nov 25, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> well at least I made one list :wubu: thanks Kris (very sexy herself)



haha, awww, thanks cutiepie 

i'ma make you a scarf xD


----------



## Melian (Nov 25, 2008)

Alright....since no one is really being neglected in this thread, I'll give in and post my favourite men....cannot possibly limit it to 5 though.

In no order:

Polarkat
Cane
Sprintpimp
Smite
djudex
Mischel
Johnnytattoos
Escapist
NinjaGlutton

I like too many men, and I'm sure I forgot some....


----------



## Canonista (Nov 25, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> As long as you know you've shamed yourself all is well.
> 
> 
> Oh and Canon...woohoo! I made your list too.




Well, YEAH!

I still have to get out and see Zach and Miri though.


Pineapple Express kinda makes me not want to see more Seth Rogen films. He's really good at playing himself. I'm just tired of that one character he plays. I'll buy the DVD if I don't see it in the theater, just on the principle that "porno" in the title offends delicate people and such fragile souls should be offended whenever possible.

One way or another I'll see it.


----------



## topher38 (Nov 25, 2008)

Melian said:


> Alright....since no one is really being neglected in this thread, I'll give in and post my favourite men....cannot possibly limit it to 5 though.
> 
> In no order:
> 
> ...



Sniff Sniff Hehe


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 25, 2008)

Melian said:


> ....cannot possibly limit it to 5 though.



geez..I'm glad. I wouldn't have made the cut.


----------



## Melian (Nov 25, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> geez..I'm glad. I wouldn't have made the cut.



I call bullshit


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Nov 25, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Thank you very much.... I belive your the first list ive made... Pretty adoreable yourself.... Naturally your married
> 
> Anyway thanks for the ego boost its been a crappy day and that was awesome




Aww! Thanks, hon! I'm glad I was able to boost your ego. You're way cute. *blush*


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 25, 2008)

Can I post girl-crushes instead?? haha

In no particular order...

Melian
Dr.P
MaryElizabeth
Rabbitislove
Hole
KinkyKitten
LillyBBBW
Bexy
Ivy


Those are just a few lovely ladies that I've caught the gay for.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 25, 2008)

Melian said:


> I call bullshit



No, no.. really...I'm happy with *7th* place. Really.


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 25, 2008)

I havent seen my name on any list yet, makes me a little sad  lol just kidding


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Can I post girl-crushes instead?? haha
> 
> In no particular order...
> 
> ...



Wow! That is a list to be on. :bounce: Thanks.:wubu:


----------



## stefanie (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a girl-crush on Dr. P too ...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

stefanie said:


> I have a girl-crush on Dr. P too ...



Aww. Thanks.:wubu:


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 25, 2008)

stefanie said:


> I have a girl-crush on Dr. P too ...




That's cause Dr.P is teh sexy

And that brain...*growl*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 25, 2008)

Melian said:


> Alright....since no one is really being neglected in this thread, I'll give in and post my favourite men....cannot possibly limit it to 5 though.
> 
> In no order:
> 
> ...



Last place... cool.

At least from back here I can see you from behind. :eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 25, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> That's cause Dr.P is teh sexy
> 
> And that brain...*growl*



Dr P? How do you feel about opening up our relationship to these lovely ladies? :wubu:


----------



## shirmack (Nov 25, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Last place... cool.
> 
> At least from back here I can see you from behind. :eat2:



In no order:...... Did ya miss that part ninja you ungrateful asshat  


Shit I know I don't belong anywhere near the top of that list


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Dr P? How do you feel about opening up our relationship to these lovely ladies? :wubu:



Yeah, I'm cool with that.



johnnytattoos said:


> No, no.. really...I'm happy with *7th* place. Really.





Ninja Glutton said:


> Last place... cool.



1
2
3
4
5
6 Johnny Tattoos
7
8
9
second to last Ninja Glutton
last

There. Feel better guys? Seriously, I have too many crushes male and female here to make a list. And I'm pretty smitten with the ninja chicken at the moment.


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 25, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Dr P? How do you feel about opening up our relationship to these lovely ladies? :wubu:




*crosses fingers, tries to look cute*

ohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohPUH-LEEEEEASE let me into your inner sanctum of sexy!!!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yeah, I'm cool with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's my avatar pic, isn't it? Be honest. It makes my face look fat....and..er..a tad jaundice.:blush:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> It's my avatar pic, isn't it? Be honest. It makes my face look fat....and..er..a tad jaundice.:blush:



 Nah, I have a thing for pirates with goofy teeth.:wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yeah, I'm cool with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not good enough, dammit. It's first or nothing!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Not good enough, dammit. It's first or nothing!



There's just no pleasing you is there? Besides, #1 on my list would obviously go to the ninja chicken. Duh.


----------



## escapist (Nov 26, 2008)

Melian, Hey somebody remembered me and I hardly post. That's pretty cool, Thanks Babe I still love you even if your taken :smitten: I can't say I looked at many other pages to see if I was on them...the thread started a bit nasty, but I'm glad its good fun now 

And to those who thought about me, or would have added me if they remembered, THANKS  I actually have a bit of a new look, so its probably time for new pics. For those of you who love really big guys you'll love that I actually put on 30 or so lbs since I blew out my shoulder....apparently when you weigh over 400 lbs and do 200 push-ups a day its like Bench Pressing 300 lbs 200x a day....sounds cool, but not smart according to my Dr.

http://www.myspace.com/jdwamhoff


----------



## Melian (Nov 26, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Last place... cool.
> 
> At least from back here I can see you from behind. :eat2:



I should strike you from the list for whining. 



sprintpimp said:


> *In no order*:...... Did ya miss that part ninja you ungrateful asshat
> 
> 
> Shit I know I don't belong anywhere near the top of that list



That's correct. NO order. And don't discount yourself - you're pretty goddamn hot. I reference the GQ thread.


----------



## Melian (Nov 26, 2008)

escapist said:


> Melian, Hey somebody remembered me and I hardly post. That's pretty cool, Thanks Babe I still love you even if your taken :smitten: I can't say I looked at many other pages to see if I was on them...the thread started a bit nasty, but I'm glad its good fun now
> 
> And to those who thought about me, or would have added me if they remembered, THANKS  I actually have a bit of a new look, so its probably time for new pics. For those of you who love really big guys you'll love that I actually put on 30 or so lbs since I blew out my shoulder....apparently when you weigh over 400 lbs and do 200 push-ups a day its like Bench Pressing 300 lbs 200x a day....sounds cool, but not smart according to my Dr.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/jdwamhoff



How could I forget you? 
It IS time for new pics.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 26, 2008)

Melian said:


> I should strike you from the list for whining.
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct. NO order. And don't discount yourself - you're pretty goddamn hot. I reference the GQ thread.



*Couldn't agree with you more

on BOTH accounts!!!!! *


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 26, 2008)

Melian said:


> How could I forget you?
> It IS time for *new pics.*


*

How could you forget (((ESCAPIST)))) he is a very handsome big guy; and STRONG 

:smitten: *


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 26, 2008)

Melian said:


> I should strike you from the list for whining.
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct. NO order. And don't discount yourself - you're pretty goddamn hot. I reference the GQ thread.



I wasn't whining. I was being cute.


----------



## escapist (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you ladies, your admiration is always appreciated. We should have a BHM convention or something here in Vegas and go hit a buffet :eat1: or something, I know a great all you can eat sushi place if anybody wants to have fun watching me put them out of business.


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 26, 2008)

escapist said:


> Thank you ladies, your admiration is always appreciated. We should have a BHM convention or something here in Vegas and go hit a buffet :eat1: or something, I know a great all you can eat sushi place if anybody wants to have fun watching me put them out of business.



All you can eat sushi!!!! 

I wasn't wowwed with Vegas first time I went, but I was under 21, so that could have a great deal to do with it. I'll have to try again someday, even if its just for the all you can eat sushi

Also, we could never forget you escapist, your one of my many all time favourite BHMs. :wubu:


----------



## boompoet (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been looking through the forum all day... well, off and on... and one of the threads I saw was the desert Island thread. I listed three members I couldn't do without and I mentioned I had some others I'd be watching and adding to the list. Well, Here's the list. :wubu:

Dr P. Marshall
Love.Metal
MaryElizabethAntoinette
TiffyBabii
Hole

All of these are based on posts, profiles, and hotness. These women are, in my opinion, the epitome of sexy appeal. They're smart, funny, beautiful... Sorry ladies, I'm gushing. Suffice it to say, if any of you were here, I'd have to propose or at least show you an incredible time. :smitten:

There are still a few out there who are not listed but only because I haven't really read anything they've written or seen as much of them as these ladies. :happy:


----------



## Hole (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the mentions. You're all darlings!xox


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 27, 2008)

boompoet said:


> Dr P. Marshall
> Love.Metal
> MaryElizabethAntoinette
> TiffyBabii
> Hole



Wow, thanks. I am on another list of awesome women. You have all apparently failed to notice that I am, in fact, a total jackass.  Fools! Muahahahaha.


----------



## boompoet (Nov 27, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> You have all apparently failed to notice that I am, in fact, a total jackass.)



It's part of your charm.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 27, 2008)

Does it make any sense that I feel even hotter just because BigBeautifulMe and Lilly mentioned my sexy ass (and I assume the rest of me as well)? Two drop dead gorgeous women that exude excessive amounts of voluptuous charm (in all the right places  ) and heightened, realistic, robust intellect.
Hotties.

:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 27, 2008)

Awwww. "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Chimpi again." BOO. Thanks, cutie.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 29, 2008)

boompoet said:


> It's part of your charm.



You shouldn't have said that. I was behaving like this when I DIDN'T think it was charming. You sir, have just created a monster.


----------



## boompoet (Nov 29, 2008)

I can handle a monster. Monsters are more interesting.


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 17, 2008)

This is the worst thread ever - i've been away for a while, and to come back to find i'm not on one person's list - I don't think i'm all that bad  Mary and Love.Metal on mine, the only true FFAs on this site xxx


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 17, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> This is the worst thread ever - i've been away for a while, and to come back to find i'm not on one person's list - I don't think i'm all that bad  Mary and Love.Metal on mine, the only true FFAs on this site xxx



I fucking love you. Where have you been all my life!? 
All three of us should have a badass fat-man-loving sleepover. Ya know, so when we all eat popcorn and discuss sexy guys, we're not the only ones in the room who mention fat men.


----------



## Smite (Dec 17, 2008)

Never get to see a picture of you Wantabelly, which is what I think half of these lists are based on.


----------



## Fable (Dec 17, 2008)

in no particular order

1. me
2. me
3. me
4. me
5. me


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 17, 2008)

Mary - I fucking love you too! I want that so bad - i'm flying over tomorrow!! Hope you're good, will mail you sometime this week xx

Smite - there are pics of me on here, if you look hard enough...


----------



## Smite (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I think most of the people who made lists just spent five minutes in the "(Ladies/Gentlemen) post a sexy pic of yourself" posts and made the lists.


----------



## topher38 (Dec 17, 2008)

Smite said:


> Yeah I think most of the people who made lists just spent five minutes in the "(Ladies/Gentlemen) post a sexy pic of yourself" posts and made the lists.



Hell I'm damn sexy I didn't make anyones list so I know this is not a real thread :doh:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

awww topher...i'll put ya on my list. their brains help keep my game based posting habit going...lol.

in no order...

topher38
timberwolf
adamantoise
santaclear
daddyoh70

big kisses to ya'll :kiss2:


----------



## topher38 (Dec 17, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> awww topher...i'll put ya on my list. their brains help keep my game based posting habit going...lol.
> 
> in no order...
> 
> ...


My Ego is Appeased....Now back to the Cave


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 17, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> Mary - I fucking love you too! I want that so bad - i'm flying over tomorrow!! Hope you're good, will mail you sometime this week xx
> 
> Smite - there are pics of me on here, if you look hard enough...



Gah, you should definitely be on my list. *adds you*

1. Melian
2. MaryElizabethAntoinette
3. Kinkykitten
4. Love.metal
5. Wantabelly

Oh, and to add, that bikini pic of you in the hat is *THUMBS UP*

So many beautiful ladies on this site. We should have a fashion show.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 18, 2008)

Um....first five to raise their hands! 

(how's that for unbiased criteria?)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmm...



1. Fable
2. Dr P. Monkey-Obsessed
3. TiffyBabii
4. Love.Metal
5. CherChez LaFemme

Wait, can I have 6?

OK...

6. Fable again...   





-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

Um...upon further reflection, an Edit. I need 10...In no particular order...

1. Fable
2. Melian
3. Wantabelly (Mmm..English girls...)
4. Dr P. Monkey-Obsessed
5. TiffyBabii
6. Love.Metal
7. That Morrissey-obsessed Irish girl 
8. CherChez LaFemme
9. MaryElizabethAntoinette...that's a lot of name.
10.Last, but not least, the lovely Hole...

Really, pretty much every girl on here is lovely (All the more so because you love our forms, when so many of us have been unsure about that very issue either now, or in the past. I'm sure that my list will lengthen as I get to know you (As well as one can on here, anyways) better.

Hat's off to you (Ok, so it's a Hate Eternal beanie, but still...

-Uriel/Ron


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 18, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. And I am officially changing my name to Dr.P Monkey Obsessed Marshall.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 19, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Thanks. And I am officially changing my name to Dr.P Monkey Obsessed Marshall.



You are so adorable.


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> Mary and Love.Metal on mine, the only true FFAs on this site xxx



Granted, they are awesome ladies, but I must disagree with this statement....


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it's very clear that this is not a BBW friendly part of the board. Haha.


----------



## Victim (Dec 19, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I think it's very clear that this is not a BBW friendly part of the board. Haha.



I'm BBW friendly.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 19, 2008)

If only women could have harems....


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 19, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> If only women could have harems....



haha! I concur


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> If only women could have harems....



I totally have one 

(fictional characters and imaginary friends count, right?)


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 19, 2008)

Melian said:


> Granted, they are awesome ladies, but I must disagree with this statement....



I'm not going into it... One person on here, who shall remain nameless, knows exactly what I mean.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, there's a Bbw on my list. Honestly, though, my choices are more about hair than body shape. I absolutely love,love,love girls with short hair. A couple of my picks may have longer hair, but they are an exception. I actually didn't start dating a girl who was into me ( she was a bbw, btw...) that I found otherwise adorable because she had 'hair down to her butt'. I've also had girls tell me that they weren't into me because my hair is long, so I don't think I am being unreasonable here.

I have been perusing these threads the last few days ( late at night, after work) and have run across quite a few comments to Bbws affirming a friendly attitude/ that they are found attractive.some folks like different sorts of Bbws as well. I am going to risk pissing off a big percentage if folks here by stating that I'm not into big bellies. I love Bbws, but my tastes run towards girls with a big top, big bottom, medium middle shape. I think it is WONDERFUL that so many people here are obsessed with big bellies ( mine is not exactly flat), but they aren't a major turn on for me. I don't expect all of the women on here to find me attractive ( a couple have sent me very nice messages, though), and I could get my feelings hurt easily enough, I suppose, but I work in an industry where I am pretty much the antithesis of 'hot' ( except at gay bear parties that we have some times, when my tips double the handsome, yet skinny bartenders that icwork with, go Bears!).

Surly, I'm sorry that you may feel alienated in parts of these forums, nobody should. I do know that a lot of people are just put together the way that they are. And that's just how it Is. My list I'd predominantly non Bbw, I realize, and part of that is based on shock that so many lovely girls ( with short hair) like big bellies. 
Living in San Franciso, where male beauty ideals That's like water to a man dying of thirst. My usual 'dalliance partners ' are often bbws, perhaps the novelty is just overwhelming.
Now, if you wanna get a 'Bob' haircut, we can talk about a list edit...

Hopefully, I haven't hurt anyones feelings, andbpkease forgive the rypus. I'm typing this on the way to work, on my phone, on a bus. Tonight is a Burlesque night, btw, with lots of tummy Bbw dancers. 

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> I'm not going into it... One person on here, who shall remain nameless, knows exactly what I mean.



Um, and a few posts agoyou were pouting because you weren't on any lists or some other nonsense...

You, lovely Miss, are high on mine. Yes, you are adorable, yes you are probably a wonderful person, but...you are English, and from manchester no less.

:smitten:

Before I started working in nightclubs, bartending and what-not, I was a retail monkey (GM of a 3 store chain, but a counter-monkey no less, and proud of my years in those trenches). Wait, backstory needed...

Set-up tangeant: My sister lives in Paris (France, not Texas...), and she visits the Uk with some frequency. She had a friend in London, and was visiting her, at the antique furniture store where she works (Note: If anyone has retail friends, bringing them tea,coffee,little snacks will be SO appreciated. Nobody lovs those visits like someone stuck behind a counter for 8 hours...). Anyways, she had gone for coffee, and when she returned, a woman was arguing over price and condition of an Armoire with her friend. The price was firm, but the woman wanted to get the last word. She said (In a snooty, Upper-Crust tone) "My dear girl, I shan't pay more than half of what you are asking, which I must say, is more than what it's worth... _I'm from MANCHESTER, And we know Quality!_ My sister's friend smiled and said 'How nice for you."

I don;t know if there's some big rivalry or what between London and Manchester, but I loved the story... Fast forward to my retail job:

A gentleman comes in (It was a game store, with lots of high end Chess sets, which I was very familiar with, as I was the GM, and did all of the ordering), and the man wanted the most expensive set, but at half the cost (Don't we all). He was politely (But condescendingly) telling the sales clerk that he wouldn't pay buy half, 60% maybe for the set. The clerk (Mark) looked at me imploringly, and I walked over.
I said in as friendly a manner as I could muster 'is there a problem?'
The man explained that our price was just too high, and he wouldn't pay it, then he dropped the 'M-Bomb'...
"I'm from Manchester, you know, and we know quality..."
I t was one of those moments that you wait for all your life, no pause, no hesitation, timing was perfect...I smiled, and said (In my most snooty voice) "Why...how NICE for you."

He just stared, then laughed and asked if I was English. I smiled and said no, but told him the story that my sister had relayed, and he said 'yes, folks from manchester tended to get like that with Londoners (He had a few things to saw about Londiners, but they weren't polite).
We chatted a bit while Mark played him a short game, then I showed him our cost sheets (Proving that we charged slightly over cost, since they were really pricey, even at that). I ended up charging him cost+10%, and he went away really happy, telling me that some day i'd tell this story, and i had better get it right. Well, I did...



Anyways, Manchester is one of the places that I really want to visit in the World, I mean, THEY KNOW QUALITY!!!


-Uriel


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Um, and a few posts agoyou were pouting because you weren't on any lists or some other nonsense...
> 
> You, lovely Miss, are high on mine. Yes, you are adorable, yes you are probably a wonderful person, but...you are English, and from manchester no less.
> 
> ...



You have to be fun to blaze with.:bow:


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> You have to be fun to blaze with.:bow:



I have no idea what you are on about, Good Sir. but I am fun to drink with...'cause that's legal, and I do all of my drinking before 2am here in California...

I don't smoke much, but I used to be a big fan of my friend Ellis Dee,he was a great guy. Aha...I feel a Limmerick coming on (Yes, I'm a Limmerick-Spouting, Blue-Haired Death Metal Guitar-Playing (Hyphonated-Obsessed) Bartending Fat Dude...)

Ellis Dee is a Grand Old Guy
He Ever did do his best to try
To make me see Wondrous Things
Colored Smoke formed into lucid Rings
When with him I chose happily to Fry...

-Uriel

Edit: I think he is still a great fellow, but I never seem to have the time for him anymore, and I have dangerous aquarium pets...I'd probably end up saying 'Whoa, the Mantis Shrimp want me to pet them...(Puts hand in tank, gets a broken finger) At least I don't have Lion Fish anymore...


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> I'm not going into it... One person on here, who shall remain nameless, knows exactly what I mean.



Ok, that's cool.

I don't know what ONE person could have done that would discredit ALL FFAs on this site, minus two, but I won't pry.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 20, 2008)

Melian said:


> Ok, that's cool.
> 
> I don't know what ONE person could have done that would discredit ALL FFAs on this site, minus two, but I won't pry.



-because we seem to be having the same problems with things on the boards today.

I agree that the two FFAs listed are among the best of the best and two of my absolute favorites, but..... yeah.......what happened NOW to discredit the rest of us? Lately, every time I come on here I am most often thoroughly confused, and sometimes even vaguely insulted and the worst part is, it is always by another FFA on the boards. (Remember the bimbo thing?) Anyway, just wanted to back up your confusion and consternation about this.:bow:


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2008)

Stop stalking me, Dr. P. Monkeylove!

Heh...actually, it's ok. I've got cameras in your bathroom, so we're even.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 20, 2008)

Melian said:


> I've got cameras in your bathroom, so we're even.



I already knew that. Why do you think I walk around naked all the time?


----------



## Jeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

I almost hate to admit, but too me, the top FFA still has to be Love.Metal... ;-)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> -because we seem to be having the same problems with things on the boards today.
> 
> I agree that the two FFAs listed are among the best of the best and two of my absolute favorites, but..... yeah.......what happened NOW to discredit the rest of us? Lately, every time I come on here I am most often thoroughly confused, and sometimes even vaguely insulted and the worst part is, it is always by another FFA on the boards. (Remember the bimbo thing?) Anyway, just wanted to back up your confusion and consternation about this.:bow:



Well, I wanted you to know that you and Melian are the best of the best too. All four of you haunt my dreams lol.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 20, 2008)

if i could have a harem... i dont think i could just pick a few.. i would have to invite all the bbws to be a part of it... 

I wouldnt mind at all to being part of any of you sexy ladies harem either...

BTW I am VERY bbw friendly.. just wish more bbws were BHM friendly..


later... hit me up if you want...


pssstt.. i posted pics in the BHM/FFA ... just search for my name... 

MORBID!! :bow:


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Fable, I am pretty sexy


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> -because we seem to be having the same problems with things on the boards today.
> 
> I agree that the two FFAs listed are among the best of the best and two of my absolute favorites, but..... yeah.......what happened NOW to discredit the rest of us? Lately, every time I come on here I am most often thoroughly confused, and sometimes even vaguely insulted and the worst part is, it is always by another FFA on the boards. (Remember the bimbo thing?) Anyway, just wanted to back up your confusion and consternation about this.:bow:




I think what she's talkin' about regarding the whole "the only true FFA's on here" comment, was that there are a lot of new girls that don't seem to love BHM's at all, but rather love the attention they get from them. 

Although I know what she's talking about with that statement, I can understand that maybe she didn't take the time to think about all the other genuine FFA's on this site. She just quickly mentioned Love Metal & I in passing. At least, that's what I assume... cuz we're not even close to being the only "true-FFA's" on here.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think what she's talkin' about regarding the whole "the only true FFA's on here" comment, was that there are a lot of new girls that don't seem to love BHM's at all, but rather love the attention they get from them.
> 
> Although I know what she's talking about with that statement, I can understand that maybe she didn't take the time to think about all the other genuine FFA's on this site. She just quickly mentioned Love Metal & I in passing. At least, that's what I assume... cuz we're not even close to being the only "true-FFA's" on here.



Yeah, I've kind of noticed this too. People come in and post a few pics, get praise, and never post again. Curioser and curioser.


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think what she's talkin' about regarding the whole "the only true FFA's on here" comment, was that there are a lot of new girls that don't seem to love BHM's at all, but rather love the attention they get from them.
> 
> Although I know what she's talking about with that statement, I can understand that maybe she didn't take the time to think about all the other genuine FFA's on this site. She just quickly mentioned Love Metal & I in passing. At least, that's what I assume... cuz we're not even close to being the only "true-FFA's" on here.



Mary's right - i didn't think, I was just hacked off. I just don't want to be a part of something that's a diluted form of what it really was set out to be, if that makes sense. Sorry ladies, I know there are more 'True FFAs' than just Mary, Love.Metal and me.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, come-and-go members are jsut part of internet life. And if we get some sexy pics in the process, who's complaining?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 20, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Well, I wanted you to know that you and Melian are the best of the best too. All four of you haunt my dreams lol.



Thanks, that would be a pretty awesome harem to be in.



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I think what she's talkin' about regarding the whole "the only true FFA's on here" comment, was that there are a lot of new girls that don't seem to love BHM's at all, but rather love the attention they get from them....



See, this is why I am always confused (and by the way I was confused, not insulted in this case.) I don't pay enough attention to what is going on sometimes, I guess. This is what i get for starting monkey threads that keep me busy and stressed out repping for months.



Wantabelly said:


> Mary's right - i didn't think, I was just hacked off. I just don't want to be a part of something that's a diluted form of what it really was set out to be, if that makes sense. Sorry ladies, I know there are more 'True FFAs' than just Mary, Love.Metal and me.



No apologies necessary. I wasn't trying to fight.  I was just not sure what was going on. From what I just read in the last couple of posts, I can see why that would bother you if things like that are going on. Anyway, sorry myself for jumping down your throat about the wording.:blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> Well, come-and-go members are jsut part of internet life. And if we get some sexy pics in the process, who's complaining?



I guess I was, but oh well. We can't all be internet superstars like myself.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Thanks, that would be a pretty awesome harem to be in.



You can be in my harem anytime, all of you


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> No apologies necessary. I wasn't trying to fight.  I was just not sure what was going on. From what I just read in the last couple of posts, I can see why that would bother you if things like that are going on. Anyway, sorry myself for jumping down your throat about the wording.:blush:



Ditto - not trying to fight about it. Just a friendly reminder that many of us do, in fact, rule 

And I totally agree with Wantabelly about the attention(tries to think of a nice word for "whores")concubines. If you look at some posts from last month, you'll see I started a thread on this topic....it didn't really go anywhere, but was fairly amusing


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 20, 2008)

Melian said:


> Ditto - not trying to fight about it. Just a friendly reminder that many of us do, in fact, rule
> 
> And I totally agree with Wantabelly about the attention(tries to think of a nice word for "whores")concubines. If you look at some posts from last month, you'll see I started a thread on this topic....it didn't really go anywhere, but was fairly amusing




Haha, I totally loved that one. Just not many people got the reference at the time... or maybe they did but decided to ignore it.... silliness.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I already knew that. Why do you think I walk around naked all the time?




Gah,Gah...Um, Melian,if you need a _Grip_ or anything, you know...to help with the cameras, I'm free most days.
Don't mind me, Dr. P. Monkey-Obsessed (Hehehe, I named you, now I own your Soul ...Get on me Belly!)




-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Wantabelly (You deliciously English Thing, You), is it true about folks from Manchester? (See post above)


-Uriel


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 21, 2008)

All this talk of harems is making me wish I had a lot of sexy to surround myself with. Ninja, you wouldn't mind sharing on your busy days, would you?


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 21, 2008)

Jeeper said:


> I almost hate to admit, but too me, the top FFA still has to be Love.Metal... ;-)




Pssshh, you're only saying that because I have always been completely incapable of keeping my hands off of you ;]

I wouldn't be shocked if my hand prints were permanently indented on your gorgeous belly *giggles*

Thanks :]



BTW, I'm flattered as hell that someone thinks I'm awesome...but I have to agree with the masses and say that there are far more awesome women out there, as far as I'm concerned; all FFA's are uber effin' fabulous.
We all need to have a slumber-party...like, now. haha.

<3


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Pssshh, you're only saying that because I have always been completely incapable of keeping my hands off of you ;]
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if my hand prints were permanently indented on your gorgeous belly *giggles*
> 
> ...



If you girls need someone to fluff pillows, for the pillow fights, ot to make the banana splits, whilst prancing around in a too-tight At the Gates shirt or something...



-Uriel


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Wantabelly (You deliciously English Thing, You), is it true about folks from Manchester? (See post above)
> 
> 
> -Uriel



What? About our rivalry with London? For the record, London sucks. I lived there last year and it was the worst year of my life. There is no place like Manchester. The people. The city. Full package. And yes, I do know quality  London is like Marmite (don't know if this is just a UK saying) but you either love it or hate it. Londoners tend to look down on people from Manchester, and Mancs tend to think Londoners are up themselves. But that's in my limited experience. What annoys me more than anything is foreigners thinking England is just about London. Anyone planning a trip to the UK, try Manchester - it's less daunting and the locals will actually smile at you


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheers for understanding girls. I'm so appreciative of any contact I have with people who understand my preference. Here's to bringing the quality of this board up


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> If you girls need someone to fluff pillows, for the pillow fights, ot to make the banana splits, whilst prancing around in a too-tight At the Gates shirt or something...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel




You fluff pillows, we'll fluff yer belly.

Deal??

xP


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> If there isn't a problem with a:
> Non-anonymous crush thread
> Hot Boy thread
> Hot Girl thread
> ...


The difference is that in those other threads....the participation is VOLUNTARY. A person posts their pics.....people like it or they don't. You don't have to expose yourself....or feel "left out" because it's only the willing participants being discussed......
No one is "comparing"...saying this one is better/preferable over another. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Well damn.this.WHOLE.thing.to.HELL!!! Only five?? FARK that, I'm puttin' MORE. Shit.
> 
> 
> Jude
> ...







CrystalUT11 said:


> I HAVE to participate in this.
> 
> Guys...in no particular order:
> Freestyle Fez
> ...






daddyoh70 said:


> Ok, I've been informed by a reliable source that Jude has properly disposed of...
> 1) LillyBBBW
> Fascinita
> LalaCity
> ...





Canonista said:


> 1. Blue Eyed Banshee (I've met her FTF. She's way hot in person.)
> 
> 2. Susannah (Oh so sweet)
> 
> ...



Lol, thank you so very, very much all of you. I am truly flattered :bow:

The biggest irony is that this is the first time I have seen this thread  



BothGunsBlazing said:


> You're confusing people cause I'm not handsome.  Although, I do have me some chub going on, so I'm all for it.



I think you're hot.....in a very innocent, friendly, normal, simple, trusting, adoring from afar kind of way. Not my usual creepy, e-stalking kind of way....just thought you would know that and I hope it brings you comfort  






WhiteHotRazor said:


> I don't even want to get into this mess you all have created, all I can say is my preference isn't as specific as some, *I'm not really into the ssbbw that has a goal of being in a wheelchair and then again I'm also not into the starving 3rd world village look either*,other than that I'm pretty open and find things attractive of women of all shapes in between



I don't know....perhaps next time you could just say that you prefer certain sizes without being so graphically offensive to some? 
I like thin and thick.......but don't think my preference gives me the right of be offensive to those that don't fit into my ideals. You should choose your words more carefully, methinks. 



Surlysomething said:


> No BBW?





Surlysomething said:


> It's all good. I don't think I 'fit' here is all. I really tried though! Haha.





Surlysomething said:


> I think it's very clear that this is not a BBW friendly part of the board. Haha.





TraciJo67 said:


> On a serious note. Surlysomething ... I understand why you're feeling frustrated. And I get that it has nothing to do with your self-esteem or jealousy. You are lovely, and you know it. The only other thing I'm going to say is, much as I hate these "5 Hottest" kind of threads, people do have a right to specify their choices ... and IMO, there's nothing wrong with BHM's who like teh skinny. Just ... <cringing> at the placement of this thread, and understanding Tina's angst.



I have to agree......not trying to stir the pot again but there doesn't seem to be a better opportunity or time to say it. 
It doesn't offend me when I see the BHMs post their preference for thin women. Hell, I luvs me some thin men. Occasionally I like the thicker/heavier guys, too. I think that Surly prefers BHMs only so it's probably a helluva lot more frustrating for her than for myself. I can take my big ass up to the main parts of this forum and be "admired" by the FAs...fat or thin and that's enough for me. It's usually pretty obvious to me if they prefer the skinnys....they simply don't leave this board.  That's okay with me.....stay here. 

Know what ~does~ bother me? When I see the BHMs make a stink...hell, start whole threads up on the main board to diss the BBWs for their preferences of thin men. It absolutely fucking kills me......

As a BBW, I don't always feel welcome/wanted down here. Yet I see it said by the people that post exclusively down here about the main boards, as well. Go figure.....

I have no intention of posting any nudes in the second Nekkid pics thread. If any guy is ~truly~ interested in seeing this fat women....or any others, naked then there are plenty of those to be found in my original Nekkid pics thread up on the weight board. There is no "safe haven" down on this board....not for BBWs. I understand why someone chose to make another thread for it down here.......I really do. But then again, it should also be understood why some of us won't dare post them here. 

I base most of my e-attractions here on Dims by post value myself. Don't need to see anyone naked to decide whether or not I like them :bow:




RobitusinZ said:


> My list:
> 1) Just about anyone who'd wanna bang me back. Seriously, I ain't that picky.
> 2) Anyone who wouldn't want me right now, but I could probably turn to the dark side with a little charm and persuasion.
> 3) Anyone who finds me even remotely attractive and isn't related to me.
> ...



I just fell in love.....:wubu: 





bobbleheaddoll said:


> awww topher...i'll put ya on my list. their brains help keep my game based posting habit going...lol.
> 
> in no order...
> 
> ...



It's TW's big slinky that you're after, isn't it?


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 21, 2008)

GEF said:


> I base most of my e-attractions here on Dims by post value myself. Don't need to see anyone naked to decide whether or not I like them


+1

-Rusty


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know....perhaps next time you could just say that you prefer certain sizes without being so graphically offensive to some? I like thin and thick.......but don't think my preference gives me the right of be offensive to those that don't fit into my ideals. You should choose your words more carefully, methinks.



Didn't mean to offend anyone, I just describe things very visually because I've been screenwriting so I guess I was stuck in that mode when describing 2 different extremes.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

It's TW's big slinky that you're after, isn't it? 

**************

well...it does do tricks


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm too lazy to see if I've been mentioned.
Most likely not, but it's worth a shot.
ahaha


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 22, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm too lazy to see if I've been mentioned.
> Most likely not, but it's worth a shot.
> ahaha




For what it's worth, you are def on my girl-crush list.
Congrats, I have caught the gay for you!!

Fo sho'...you're adorable and uber effin' awesome ;]

<3


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 22, 2008)

It's time to play Dims Jeopardy!

I'll take "Threads I'm not mentioned in." For 200 please.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> You fluff pillows, we'll fluff yer belly.
> 
> Deal??
> 
> xP



That'll work, and I'll bring the cheesecake...



-Uriel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's TW's big slinky that you're after, isn't it?





bobbleheaddoll said:


> It's TW's big slinky that you're after, isn't it?
> 
> **************
> 
> well...it does do tricks



*OK LADIES.....I'm in the dark about The almighty TWs *BIG SLINKY* I just always wanna grab on his warm furry coat.....

BUT DO TELL!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> Cheers for understanding girls. I'm so appreciative of any contact I have with people who understand my preference. Here's to bringing the quality of this board up



And folks, she's from _Manchester_, and they know Quality...



-Uriel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OK LADIES.....I'm in the dark about The almighty TWs *BIG SLINKY* I just always wanna grab on his warm furry coat.....
> 
> BUT DO TELL!!!!!!!!!! *



Lol, in the "frisk the person before you" thread in the lounge, bobble head said that she found a slinky on Timberwolf. I have since used "slinky" as a suggestive metaphor......


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 22, 2008)

Uriel said:


> And folks, she's from _Manchester_, and they know Quality...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



??????????????????????????????????????????????????? it's really not a big deal, you asked and I answered, end of.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Wantabelly said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????? it's really not a big deal, you asked and I answered, end of.



I was just commenting on your clever insertion of Quality into that statement, not trying to be a brat. But, despite my leaning towards keeping things that I find cute/amusing/endearing (Like the Manchester/Quality thing, which I do honestly love) going, I shall not mention it again, sorry.



-Uriel

PS:Even if you are a bit cross with me, you are still my favorite girl from Manchester.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 22, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> For what it's worth, you are def on my girl-crush list.
> Congrats, I have caught the gay for you!!
> 
> Fo sho'...you're adorable and uber effin' awesome ;]
> ...



:wubu:

I'm honored.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, in the "frisk the person before you" thread in the lounge, bobble head said that she found a slinky on Timberwolf. I have since used "slinky" as a suggestive metaphor......



*aww that's cute..I frisk the mighty Timberwolf every chance I get..but I haven't found a *SLINKY* 

I will have to RE-FRISK him though *


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 23, 2008)

Von Pudge is one hell of a sexy piece of man


----------



## orinoco (Dec 23, 2008)

I always arrive late to the party (if i ever bother to turn up at all!), but here is my list of delectable ladies.....

1. Pattycake
2. BLUEeyedBanshee
3. Dr. P Marshall 
4. Wantabelly
5. Lady Bella UK
6. one_shy_writer

:smitten::smitten:


----------

